# Custom Tags on Clothes - (not neck tags)



## MisterFeeny (Jun 25, 2008)

Howdy,

I want to apply custom non-neck tags to my clothing and I need to figure out the best way to do this. 

I am already planning to screen print the neck tags, I just need to know where I can get tags like the one displayed in this photo. 

http://digitalephemera.net/shycogco.com/images/custom_tag.JPG

If anyone can suggest a clothing company that not only can print shirts but add all sorts of custom things like this that would be great!

--==+ Mr. F +==--


----------



## Jasonda (Aug 16, 2006)

You can get those labels from the same places that sell regular "neck" labels.

You will need to find a sewing contractor to sew them in for you. If you search the forums for "labels" you will find a ton of threads on this topic.

One thing to think about, though, is that the placement of the label in that photo looks particularly irritating. If you are screen printing labels to avoid the irritation factor, putting these kind of labels on will defeat the purpose entirely.


----------



## MisterFeeny (Jun 25, 2008)

Thanks for the advice I really appreciate it! I was actually planning on placing the tags on the edges of the sleeves on all shirts. I considered irritation a factor when deciding to go with tag-less shirts and also for me it was another unique way of branding my line. 

I will take a gander at some of the "label" posts. One of my problems was finding the correct terminology for these. Searching by "tags" was not giving me exactly what I was looking for. If you have some specific posts your familiar with I'd appreciate it if you shared. 

But thanks again, I knew the veterans on here would be able to set me straight. 

--==+ Mr. F +==--


----------



## phillymatt (May 13, 2008)

Look in the "T-shirt Tag Relabeling and Finishing" forum: T-Shirt Tag Relabeling and Finishing - T-Shirt Forums

Taking out manufacturer's tags and putting in your own is known as Relabeling. As Jasonda said, any of the companies that print custom neck tags can make labels of different sizes for different applications.


----------



## Jasonda (Aug 16, 2006)

One of the easiest ways to find the most useful threads is to go to the forum section (in this case, T-shirt Tag Relabeling and Finishing) then click on the black "Replies" link. That will sort everything by the number of replies and give you the most popular threads on top.


----------

